# Where's My Serra I'd Pic?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Not long ago I posted pics of a new Serra I bought a d the post is gone!!! Why??


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't frind any topic more recent than your topic of november, on reds being WC or CB.
Are you sure it was in this forum, and what was the date approximately ?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ksls also replied to it!

Here's the pic again!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1rhom said:


> Ksls also replied to it!
> 
> Here's the pic again!


My ID of the fish hasn't changed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

I dont know what happened. Seems there has been some clean up of old threads in the ID section and for some reason your thread was removed. I have placed it back in the ID section for you


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember the pic, S.serrulatus.
Ksls fixed it allready I noticed


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

very nice fish. How big was it when you bought it and how much did you pay for it? do you know if that LFS carries any other piranha types of then red bellies or rhoms?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I got him 2.5weeks ago at an lfs in blainville. I can call him and ask if they have any other piranhas.
He's a little over 2.5"!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1rhom said:


> I got him 2.5weeks ago at an lfs in blainville. I can call him and ask if they have any other piranhas.
> He's a little over 2.5"!


Too bad we can't get a good look at the belly serrae. S. serrulatus has unique serrae.S. serrulatus belly serrae.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Funny you said that. I was looking at the serrae yesterday!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1rhom said:


> Funny you said that. I was looking at the serrae yesterday!


There is a distinct difference between them.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll try and get a good pic.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1rhom said:


> I'll try and get a good pic.


Careful not to stress the fish too much. Not worth the extra effort for something that will be better visible in time.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here are two placed side by side. Comparison only.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Gonna try and take a good pic with some good zoom with my slr.


----------

